# Yorkshire Waterworks Hall of Graffiti, a re-visit. ***IMAGE INTENSIVE***



## TeeJF (Jun 8, 2012)

Last year in September we reported on a little water processing works not far from Sheffield and it's amazing "Hall of Grafitti". Last month we went back to see what had changed. It's sad to report that altough there was lots of new high quality urban art to photograph one of the best pieces of work I have ever seen anywhere has now been painted over. This just goes to show that the "work" we do in pursuit of our hobby can sometimes be invaluable in documenting things that far too often get lost for ever.

I'm not going to go into the histpry of this building, I covered that in my previous report.*CLICK HERE* if you want to remind yourself what is was like 8 months ago. 

So here are some photographs from our visit this year.

































































































































*It's so sad to see the Magic Mushroom scene gone... such is life!

Hope you enjoyed the pix. Thanks for looking.*​


----------



## sonyes (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice pics, I'll try and add some to this report.
Need to get me a W.angle


----------



## krela (Jun 8, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> *It's so sad to see the Magic Mushroom scene gone... such is life!
> 
> *


*

Such is the nature of Graffiti too. It's always transient.*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 8, 2012)

Now that is some serious art work. I do like places like this!

Cheers for posting your pics up, theyre great


----------



## sonyes (Jun 8, 2012)

Some from the same explore, with TeeJF. Great day guys......Thanks. 




_DSC4848 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4851 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4864 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4868 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4835_3 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr
Mild HDR treatment




_DSC4811 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4815_2 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow there really is some fantastic work there, way better than what you normally see in derelict places. 
Fave has to be the movie poster style one!


----------



## night crawler (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't you just love good graffiti great set of photo's


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 8, 2012)

Oy Sonyes, that's being bone idle! Get your own report written... *smirks...  It's a good place though innit! I can't say too much cos I've blistered a shed load of my pix on to Ravenwing's report for Rauceby today!

Yeah, graf can be awesome when it's proper urban art instead of mindless tagging. And yes Ben, it is transitory sadly. The girl's face on the wall hasn't got long left now. She's lost a whole chunk and the rest of the plaster is threatening. But the guy triiping on mushroom tea was so good it should have been done on a canvas and made available to the public. 

Thanks for your comments fellas.


----------



## sonyes (Jun 8, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Oy Sonyes, that's being bone idle! Get your own report written... *smirks...  It's a good place though innit! I can't say too much cos I've blistered a shed load of my pix on to Ravenwing's report for Rauceby today!



 sorry TeeJF, I'm knackered, done two posts today haha. 

Didn't want to 'double up' on reports, but I was in the process of doing it, you just got there first


----------



## gushysfella (Jun 8, 2012)

There fantastic and grate photos both! Question...I used to look at all Graf as mindless tagging but these are real art why do people do it on walls where the norm don't see it? With the quality you see here the "artist" could make a fantastic living if it was on canvas? 

Thanks for posting GF


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 9, 2012)

gushysfella said:


> Question...I used to look at all Graf as mindless tagging but these are real art why do people do it on walls where the norm don't see it? With the quality you see here the "artist" could make a fantastic living if it was on canvas?



Thanks for your kind comments. And you echoed what is exactly my feeling too. Maybe it's to do with the paint and the medium creating a particular "finish", I dunno. I just know that it's a crying shame some of it gets trashed. I know I keep banging on about one particular painting but it's gone now and it's just too sad! 

Here it is...






That was painted over with the Chinese mafia scene I think.


----------



## lilli (Jun 9, 2012)

sonyes said:


> _DSC4835_3 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr
> Mild HDR treatment



Didnt the mods tell someone off on a different thread the other day for HDR?

Not moaning just thinking if your trying to inforce the no HDR thingy shouldn't everyone that offends get a telling off?


----------



## krela (Jun 9, 2012)

lilli said:


> Didnt the mods tell someone off on a different thread the other day for HDR?
> 
> Not moaning just thinking if your trying to inforce the no HDR thingy shouldn't everyone that offends get a telling off?



No, nobody gets a 'telling off', and the guideline are against reports that contain only overcooked HDR photos, this thread contains a few shots, in a seperate post to the main thread which are all good photos, which is exactly what the guidelines suggest.


----------



## lilli (Jun 9, 2012)

krela said:


> No, nobody gets a 'telling off', and the guideline are against reports that contain only overcooked HDR photos, this thread contains a few shots, in a seperate post to the main thread which are all good photos, which is exactly what the guidelines suggest.



Oops sorry ....... I saw this and must have got a little confused! 



TeeJF said:


> Echoing my esteemed Mod colleague, please ease back on the HDR next time as the guide lines do ask that HDR is not used.


----------



## sonyes (Jun 9, 2012)

krela said:


> No, nobody gets a 'telling off', and the guideline are against reports that contain only overcooked HDR photos, this thread contains a few shots, in a seperate post to the main thread which are all good photos, which is exactly what the guidelines suggest.



Thanks Krela, I did check the guidelines before posting the 'HDR'd' pics, although the treatment is very subtle, it is still a very devisive subject. 

Hopefully people will just appreciate the pics.


----------



## krela (Jun 9, 2012)

lilli said:


> Oops sorry ....... I saw this and must have got a little confused!



I guess our definitions of 'a telling off' are slightly different. I call that a polite word. 

The thing that gets me is that the constant bitching about HDR (both for and against) on every single thread with processed photos is way more annoying and disruptive than any of the actual photos ever are. It's really getting to the point where it either becomes allowable and people need to STFU (which lets face it, is a minor annoyance to those who don't like HDR), or it gets banned altogether which effectively means excluding a number of people from posting their work on the site.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, there is some fantastic works of art here! beats the crap tags we usually see. Interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## KingRat (Jun 9, 2012)

Interesting thread, interesting pictures and for me, an interesting conundrum.

According to the criminal damage act of 1971, Graffiti is an act of vandalism which carries some seriously heavy penalties. As a supporter of Urbexers against vandalism should we really be giving this form of 'art' a platform?

I do not agree with graffiti, never have done, never will. If these 'artists' want exposure, do it legally, when was the last time one of us flyposted our photographs on public/private property.

<rant over>


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 9, 2012)

WOW, some of those graffiti works are insane!.. 

Great report!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 9, 2012)

It seems to me that there is some ill feeling floating about the ether here???

I posted a set of photographs documenting some interesting urban art in a derelict building, not run of the mill grafitti, though as KR points out, graf is exasctly what it is despite the very obvious talent in it's creation.

I don't really care whether grafitti is a particular person's bag or not, if they don't like it then the answer is simple, steer away from postings which contain it. Many of the comments on this posting show however that this art work is appreciated for what it is.

At a personal level I don't have any time for mindless tagging, so much of which is prevalent in te UK, especially at the hands of moronic chavs. But this kind of talented artwork I do have a lot of time for and I find it fascinating in the extreme.

It's a shame we can't have something going on over here in Britain like that we saw in Heilstatten Grabowsee last year where the owners turned over several buildings to urban artists on the basis of a room each to do with as they saw fit. Some of the work there was astounding but for me it was not quite in the same league as that of this one particular artist from the Sheffield area, some of who's work you see here.

If my posting has ruffled feathers I make no apologies because I feel the subject of the posting stands up on it's own merits. 

And as regards the current hot topic of plus or minus HDR, I again make no apologies because my photos on this posting are not HDR'd beyond a little manipulation in Literoom to make them clearer. Our own rule on HDR on our work is, if you can see it then we have over done it. That said I also think HDR has a very valid place in photography and I do enjoy some shots with it applied aesthetically. Plus, at the end of the day for every HDR shot there's also presumably an untouched original somewhere!


----------



## lilli (Jun 9, 2012)

No ill feeling I was just unsure as to the stance of DP about HDR having seen a post that said it was not allowed in one thread and then a post in another which seemed to be.

My searchfoo was a bit off as I could not find the guidelines and got a tad confused.

That is all  x


----------



## KingRat (Jun 9, 2012)

Apologies for not replying sooner, I'm at work 
I'm not out to cause trouble I was merely pointing out that as a supporter of Urbex against Vandalism should DP be 'showcasing' graffiti (in whatever form)? I should have kept my personal feelings toward graff to myself,( but try living on an end terrace in South Oxhey for 5 years and spending every weekend scrubbing your external end wall).

As for finding somewhere for these hooligans to display their talent - many local authorities now have 'graffiti walls' where this art can legally be displayed.

In closing, from now on I promise to stay away from any reports containing Graff and as for the inferrence of there being 'ill will', there's none here whatsoever, just a little confusion.

xxx


----------



## krela (Jun 9, 2012)

It's there, it's part of the building. It's part of what we see when we go to places.

Is it not possible to like the actual artwork whilst maintaining the opinion that it should not be there in the first place?

Incidentally there's a massive political argument about this exact principle going on in Bristol at the moment. Bristol has a big thing with graffiti and gets a lot of tourism money out of it, despite it being illegal and a "nuisance". No easy answers etc.


----------



## abel101 (Jun 9, 2012)

Just wow!


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice from both of you 

I would suggest that the reason graff artists choose to 'display' their work where they do may be similar to why many of us would not enjoy a permission visit as much as an illicit splore. Much of the attraction probably lies in the sense of 'behind the scenes'

-RR


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 10, 2012)

I could look at that graffiti all day its just mind blowing,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 10, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Plus, at the end of the day for every HDR shot there's also presumably an untouched original somewhere!



Or 3 to 5 untouched originals in my case. 

HDR: I don't like it, but I can't stop playing with it.


----------



## krela (Jun 10, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> I can't stop playing with it.



I wouldn't worry about it too much mate, most men have that problem.


----------

